# 30 Super Carry : Why Bother? It Really Surprised me!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Well, for the longest it was the 9mm vs the .45 ACP. I guess gun writers have to have something to talk about. Remember the .357 Sig ? Yeah, nobody else does either.  Although I’ve never seen, held, or shot a .30 Super imo it’s much ado about very little. To each his own but I ain’t gonna run out and buy one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I doubt I would ever buy a gun in that caliber. But, the Shield Plus in that caliber can hold 15+1 rounds. That is pretty cool for that size gun.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Not comfortable with a .380, so no. I can't see any reason not to carry a 9MM. I have carried a 12 + 1 CZ 82 and I like the 9X18 Makarov round.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Another niche gun trying to get somebody to buy it. I will stick with tried and true.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> Another niche gun trying to get somebody to buy it. I will stick with tried and true.


They kind of all are, or the new ones anyway.
Tough paper route trying to break a caliber into the HG market in the US. Most are just a reincarnation of the wheel, but who knows.
I read up on this one when it was introduced, but only Federal had ammo out for the article. Of course it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I'll be more interested in some third party reviewers, if there are any that will use proper 10% ordinance gel and stop using that prebaked clear stuff. Use what the people who invented the test and stick with the protocols. It is a PITA vs the store bought stuff, but gives more accurate results. 
Not looking for similar, or "I do it this way", looking for a good comparison.


----------



## OldJoe212 (May 28, 2015)

I picked up a brand new ChiCom M20 in Cambodia in 1970. It's chambered for the 7.62x25 Tokarev. Same performance as the .30 Super. I'll just feed it HPs and be happy with that.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

MUCH MORE interested in bringing back popular + inventing guns in more worthwhile calibers, e.g.
.357mag semi-auto carbines w/hi-cap mags
.45 Chief Special CS45
etc.


----------

